# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 > حرفه ای: کمک برای ساخت کانکشن وی پی ان

## rohan007

سلام دوستان کسی میتونه یه کانکشن وی پی ان برام بسازه مثل این
WWW.SIB***3.CO.CC
هرکس این کارو کنه واسش 1 سال وی پی ان مجانی میدم
لطفاً با شماره تلفن 09364426663 با من تماس بگیره ممنون

----------


## رضا3434

باریکلا ویروس ساز  :قهقهه:  :تشویق:

----------


## kenman

ای چی بود سیستمم پردازنده و رم سوزوند  این ویروسو کی نوشته
 :گریه:

----------


## IamOverlord

واقـعــا؟!

----------

